# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  SoCAL: Looking for a Local organization to donate a lot of used & new frames.

## King of the Lab

SoCAL: Looking for a Local organization to donate a lot of used & new frames.

Im in South Pasadena, CA. Zip 91030

I would prefer a organization I can ship through my local courier or a local pick up service.

We used *VOSH*, however I never recieve any letters or any kind of confirmation that they are recieving my huge box of donated frames.

----------

